# cant feel ovulation after trigger shot



## skates

Hi ladies,

I am 37 soon to be 38 and have been ttc for a year and a half currently in the tww after my 3rd iui with letrozole 5mg 5 days and gonal f 75iu 6 days plus trigger shot. During past cycles without any mediction I have frequently felt ovualtion by way of distinct painful cramping in my ovary. However since begining these medicated iui cycles I have not felt ovulation at all after the trigger. For the first to cycles I used ovitrelle 250mcg, but this cycle I switched to pregnyl 10,000 iu however even with the different trigger I still didnt feel ovulation. US has shown that each time i have had 3 mature eggs. Therefore I am worried that I am in fact not ovulating despite all this medication. Do you think this is possible? or is it possiblet that the medication could be allowing for such an easy release of the egg that I am now not feeling it (wishful thinking) I have been told not to temp by my re so as to keep stress levels to a minimum. However I am now stressing that all these medications and money has been a waste if the eggs are not actually being released. Many thanks in advance for anyone who can offer any advice or anyone that knows anyone who got a bfp without feeling ovulation?


----------



## TTC First

I have a similar history as you. I was on my second IUI and I am temping. I was on Gonal F for 10 days at 100iu. I got my trigger and the following morning I has a temp increase. I went in for my IUI the day after my temp increase. I was so worried because I was going in the day after my temp increase. I didn't notice any ovulation but then again I never do. I got a strong + on an OKP 12 days after the IUI and + on blood test the day after.


----------

